# Organic Berry Farm in central Ky



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

A dear friend and fellow Homemaker was recently widowed and has this amazing mature berry farm and orchard up for sale. I am posting this here as a favor for a friend and Christian. She's an amazing woman and if you're interested, I'd be happy with any info I can provide! Or feel free to call this small town realtor!

http://www.boilsrealty.net/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=2


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Edited...I found the listing.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow! I think I've driven by this place. Nice, yes. $445k is outta my league, though.


----------

